# DTG Pretreat / White ink



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

Okay I am having a heck of a time trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. When printing with my DTG on dark shirts, I get a hairy residue after the white ink underlay, and when i cure the ink the white hairs pop through the colors. Now this only happens with darks, when I use black shirts I don't have this problem. Now I was told that it's the pretreating the fabric, so why doesn't it happen with black shirts.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Can you describe your curing process for the pretreatment? Is the quilon paper sticking to the pretreatment when you pull it away from the shirt?

This could cause those little raised fibers.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

One thing I have found to help is to re-press with no sheet after initial drying! What this does is push the fibers down and no sheet to remove pulling the fibers back up after slightly cooling!


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

Since you said the problem only occurs when printing on dark shirts not black shirts, it may also be the dark shirts you are using. Are they a different brand of quality form the black shirts you are printing on?

Rod


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a thread that might help with your problem. This poster was having the exact same problem and the suggestions in this thread helped http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t52278.html. It does sound like its either your pretreatment method or the shirts themselves. Hope this helps some.


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

Okay I Pretreatment process... temp 330 for 15 secs max pressure. Parchment paper doesn't stick. Tried different types of shirts to include the same brand shirts I use for blacks. I have tried heavy pretreatment, which I know will be fine but will crack once the customer washes a few times. I pretreated a navy blue shirt ( which is to one that is giving me most of the problems) a few days ago and today I decided to put more pretreatment on it just to see, and two printed fine and two didn't, same hairy look to the ink. Thanks for all your help. I will keep trying and let you all know if I find out what the problem is.

Kenny


----------

